# Where Can I Find an XXL Rib Guard?



## K31 (Mar 3, 2007)

I just started sparring and the rib guard I got from the dojang is a bit small to say the least. It is either a Macho or Century, I'm not sure because it has the dojang's logo on it. I was told these are one-size-fits all and that is pretty much what I've found to be the case with all the offerings on the web. The one I have has two patches of velco for adjustment on the band and even when I use the outermost one the fit is too tight. I end up hooking the velcro directly to the elastic itself and so far it has stayed in place but I don't know how long that will work. 

I can't seem to find anything in a rib guard that is labelled XXL. Some hogus seem to be, but I really don't want to wear one of those unless I have to. Anyone else out there a big-chested guy? What do you do? Thanks.


----------



## wade (Mar 3, 2007)

Adidas. size 6 or 7


----------

